# Serversocket schmeißt immmer EOFEXCEPTION



## pank13 (29. Nov 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe auf einem Linux-Server ein Socket implementiert. Diese Socket soll Textdateien von einem Applet entgegennehmen
und dann die Datei abspeichern. Der Text im Applet befindet sich in einem JTextArea...allerdings bekomme ich immer auf dem Server ein EOFFILEEXCEPTION. Ich schnall es nicht, es passiert aber bei der Übertragung ! Das Schreiben der Datei habe ich extra mal auskommentiert um nir sicher zu sein. Vor allen Dingen dauert es 10-30 Sek. bis die Ausgabe des Exceptions kommt, so lange hängt die Kiste. Ist auch mein 1. Socket in Java und bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die von mir angewandte Technik so toll ist. 
*Hier die Serverseite:*

```
public void empfang_schreibe(Socket client, String str){
 String thisLine;   
 try {
        client = server.accept(); 
        DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream(client.getInputStream());    // Socketstream fuer input
        PrintWriter o = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter(str));
        while( (thisLine = dis.readUTF()) != null ) {
                  System.out.println( thisLine+"\n");
                  o.println(thisLine);
                  o.flush();
       }  
       o.close();       // schliesse lokalen Stream  
       dis.close():
   }catch (Exception e) {System.out.println(e.toString());  } 
   
 }
```

*Und Der Client:*

```
FR.verbinde("Writeadsi.conf");
        Socket server = null;
        String sDummy="";
        try {
            server = new Socket( "192.168.121.2" ,3737 );
            DataOutputStream dos = new DataOutputStream(server.getOutputStream());
            DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream(server.getInputStream());
            for (int i=0; i < Atxt.getLineCount();i++){
                int startOfLine = Atxt.getLineStartOffset(i);
                int endOfLine = Atxt.getLineEndOffset(i);
                sDummy=Atxt.getText(Atxt.getLineStartOffset(i),endOfLine-startOfLine-1);
                dos.writeUTF(sDummy);
                System.out.println(sDummy);
            }
            dos.close();
        }catch( Exception e) {}
```

was tun ??[/quote]


----------



## meez (30. Nov 2006)

Nimm keinen DataStream....


----------



## pank13 (30. Nov 2006)

:toll: Danke, genau das habe ich heute getan und funzt ;-)


----------

